# assez / trop X pour Y - sens positif ou négatif ?



## egressio

Bonjour,

je viens de rencontrer une phrase un peu étrange dans un roman 

Voici le contexte. (disons, un contexte post-apocalyptique)

_Il y avait une carcasse d'autobus à une centaine de pas. Elle penchait un peu sur un côté et un incendie lui avait fait perdre sa peinture. C'était une vieille carcasse sinistre. On n'avait guère envie de s'en approcher, en encore moins d'entrer dedans. (...) Je fis d'abord sans hâte le tour du véhicule. *Il avait brûlé assez longtemps auparavant pour ne plus émettre la puanteur du feu*. Les vitres avaient toutes été cassées. (...)_​
Vous devineriez mon problème. 
D'après mes connaissances du français, l'auteur aurait dû écrire " Il avait brûlé assez longtemps auparavant pour émettre la puanteur du feu" pour signifier que "Le véhicule(autobus) avait brûlé très longtemps auparavant, donc; il n'émettait plus la puanteur du feu."
Mais il a écrit "pour *ne plus* émettre la puanteur du feu".

A votre avis, il s'agirait d'une fâcheuse coquille de la part de l'auteur?
Sinon, c'est moi qui a mal compris le texte?

je vous remercie à l'avance pour vos suggestions, réponses, corrections!


----------



## jekoh

egressio said:


> D'après mes connaissances du français, l'auteur aurait dû écrire " Il avait brûlé assez longtemps auparavant pour émettre la puanteur du feu" pour signifier que "Le véhicule(autobus) avait brûlé très longtemps auparavant, donc; il n'émettait plus la puanteur du feu."


Vous faites erreur.

Assez... pour émettre = il émet
Assez... pour ne plus émettre = il n'émet plus

Trop... pour émettre = il n'émet pas
Trop... pour ne pas émettre = il émet


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour compléter la très bonne explication de jekoh, je voudrais ajouter ceci :

*assez*_ longtemps auparavant *pour* ne plus émettre = longtemps auparavant, *de telle sorte qu'*il n'émettait plus_


----------



## egressio

Ah, mais oui!!! vous avez tous raison, j'aurais dû perdre ma raison. Pourquoi je me suis trompé comme ça? Merci mille fois pour corriger ma bêtise


----------



## salah94

Bonjour,


Je suis assez mature *pour* te pardonner.

Cela veut dire :

1-je suis assez mature donc je ne vais pas te pardonner. (*Pour = par rapport à = en comparaison*)
2-je suis assez mature donc je vais te pardonner. (*Pour = afin de *)
3-ça peut avoir les deux sens.


Merci d'avance.


----------



## Yendred

_je suis assez mature *donc je vais* te pardonner _

Ça ne peut pas avoir les deux sens.


----------



## salah94

Donc on ne peut pas utiliser (pour = par rapport à / en comparaison à) avec un verbe mais juste avec un nom ou un groupe nominale. Exemple : cette robe est trop (assez) chaude pour la saison. = elle est chaude par rapport à la saison. Il faut chercher une autre moins chaude. Ai-je raison ?

"Je suis trop jeune pour mourir"  dans cette expression, que veut dire *"pour" *?


----------



## Maître Capello

_être *assez* X *pour* Y_ = être suffisamment X pour Y, être suffisamment X pour que Y soit possible, être X donc Y
≠
_être *trop* X *pour* Y_ = être tellement X que Y n'est pas possible, être en excès de X donc non Y

Cela reste vrai que Y soit une proposition ou un groupe nominal.

_Je suis *assez* mature pour te pardonner._ = Je suis suffisamment mature pour te pardonner. Je suis mature, donc je te pardonne.
_Je suis *trop* jeune pour mourir._ = Je ne suis pas assez vieux pour mourir. Je ne devrais pas mourir étant donné mon jeune âge.

_Cette robe est *assez* chaude pour la saison._ = Cette robe est suffisamment chaude pour la saison. Je n'ai pas froid.
_Cette robe est *trop* chaude pour la saison._ = Cette robe n'est pas adaptée pour la saison. J'ai trop chaud.


----------



## salah94

C'est clair maintenant mais je n'arrive pas à comprendre ces deux phrases que j'ai trouvées dans un dictionnaire. Pouvez-vous m'expliquer ?

1-_Il a été assez bête pour le répéter.
2-Il est trop bête pour être vraiment méchant._


----------



## Maître Capello

1. Il a été suffisamment bête pour le répéter. C'était très bête de sa part de le répéter. Il aurait mieux fait de ne rien répéter.
2. Il est tellement bête qu'il ne peut pas être méchant. Il est très bête et il l'est à tel point qu'il ne peut pas réellement être méchant, car quelqu'un de vraiment méchant doit nécessairement avoir un minimum d'intelligence pour pouvoir l'être.


----------



## salah94

C'est compris maintenant. 
Merci.


----------



## salah94

Est-il possible de supprimer "assez" ou "bien" ?

-Je suis mature pour te pardonner. (assez)
-Cet habit est petit pour ma taille. (trop)
-Il est grand pour un Japonnais. (trop)


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, un adverbe d'intensité comme _assez, suffisamment, trop_, etc. est nécessaire dans le sens souhaité :

_Je suis mature pour te pardonner._  → _Je suis *assez/suffisamment* mature pour te pardonner._ ​
On notera toutefois que les deux autres phrases son possibles, mais dans un sens atténué :

_Cet habit est petit pour ma taille._ = Cet habit est un peu trop petit pour ma taille. J'arriverais sans doute à le porter, mais j'y serais à l'étroit.​_Il est grand pour un Japonais._ = Il fait partie des Japonais qui sont grands.​
Contrairement à :

_Cet habit est *trop* petit pour ma taille._ = Cet habit est (beaucoup) trop petit pour ma taille. Je n'arriverais pas à le porter.​_Il est *trop* grand pour un Japonais._ = Ce n'est probablement pas un Japonais car il est trop grand pour pouvoir en être un.​


----------



## salah94

Dans ce cas là que signifient ces phrases , si je supprime les adverbes d'intensité :

-Elle est belle pour moi.
-Je suis mature pour te pardonner.
...etc


----------



## Maître Capello

_Elle est belle pour moi_ → façon maladroite de dire _Je la trouve belle_.
_Je suis mature pour te pardonner_ → ne veut pas dire grand-chose…

Vous devez comprendre que dans le tour original en titre de ce fil, la préposition _pour_ est *corrélée à* l'adverbe d'intensité (_assez, trop_, etc.) ; elle forme avec lui un tout. Si vous supprimez l'adverbe, vous changez totalement la construction de la phrase. Autrement dit, sans cet adverbe, la préposition _pour_ ne joue plus du tout le même rôle.


----------



## salah94

C'est compris maintenant concernant ce point.

D'un autre coté, puis-je commence par *"pour"* dans ce sens :

Pour moi, elle trop belle. 
Pour un Japonais, il est trop grand.
...etc 
( ce n'est pas pour dire son point de vue, parce que je sais que ces phrases peuvent indiquer un point de vue)


----------



## Locape

Cela ne change rien à la phrase de mettre la préposition 'pour' avant le groupe verbal. 'Pour moi' exprime bien un point de vue (le mien), et peut être mis en premier ou à la fin. C'est la même chose pour une personne dont il est question (pour un japonais).


----------



## salah94

Donc, dans ce cas là :
_
"Pour moi, elle est trop belle"_ signifie :
1-je la trouve trop belle.
2-elle est trop belle par rapport à moi. (Je ne la mérite pas)

_"Pour un Japonais, il est trop grand" _signifie_ :_
1-un Japonais trouve cette chose / personne grande.
2- il n'est probablement pas un Japonais car il est trop grand.

Ai-je raison ?


----------



## Locape

Cela peut signifier les deux, tout dépend du contexte et de la suite éventuelle de la phrase, mais si on dit seulement 'pour moi, elle est trop belle', ça veut dire en effet 'je la trouve trop belle'. Si on veut dire qu'elle est trop belle pour moi, que je ne la mérite pas, il vaut mieux mettre 'pour moi' à la fin.
'Pour un japonais, il est trop grand' signifie, comme l'a expliqué *Maître Capello*, qu'il n'est probablement pas un japonais, car il est trop grand. Pour le 1er exemple, ce serait 'pour un japonais, *c'est* trop grand'.


----------



## salah94

Mais "il" dans cette phrase renvoie à une personne.


----------



## nicduf

Suivant le contexte, la phrase "Pour un Japonais , il est trop grand" peut avoir des sens différents.
1 Le sens donné par Maître Capello et Locape> cet individu est de trop grande taille pour être un Japonais
2 Si on vient par exemple de parler d'un vêtement , on pourra également employer cette phrase mais pour qu'elle soit claire il faut que le mot que remplace le pronom"il"soit dans la phrase qui précède la phrase qui nous intéresse..


----------



## Locape

salah94 said:


> Mais "il" dans cette phrase renvoie à une personne.


Tu as marqué 'une chose/une personne', donc ça peut être une chose au masculin. Comme l'a écrit *nicduf*, il faudrait préciser auparavant dans la phrase de qui ou de quoi il s'agit. 'Il a essayé ce pantalon, mais pour un japonais, il est trop grand'.


----------



## salah94

Oui, j'ai compris. Cela dépend du contexte.

Je vous remercie tous pour vos réponses.


----------

